# Goiter hurts!



## backtonormal

Anyone with experience in this area? Does it always mean surgery? Do goiters ever shrink? Is there medication other than levothyroxine and the like? My full story (R. Digest version) is posted under "Hypo or Levothyroxine..." yesterday, in this forum. I didn't discuss the goiter much there in the interest of the reader's time/sanity. I'd really appreciate any advice. Thanks so much!


----------



## Andros

backtonormal said:


> Anyone with experience in this area? Does it always mean surgery? Do goiters ever shrink? Is there medication other than levothyroxine and the like? My full story (R. Digest version) is posted under "Hypo or Levothyroxine..." yesterday, in this forum. I didn't discuss the goiter much there in the interest of the reader's time/sanity. I'd really appreciate any advice. Thanks so much!


It should not hurt and that does in fact suggest cancer. Note the word suggest.

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx


----------



## backtonormal

okay, I'm headed to the dr asap. It's not constant but it is painful for the last month or so usually in the am. I'll let you know what's up as soon as I know.


----------



## Andros

backtonormal said:


> okay, I'm headed to the dr asap. It's not constant but it is painful for the last month or so usually in the am. I'll let you know what's up as soon as I know.


I am sorry you have to go through this anxious time but I am very very glad you have the good sense to pursue this. I "really" am.


----------



## backtonormal

Thank you, Andros. I'll let you know how it works out.
I'm searching for treatment in Georgia now, West Georgia specifically - nothing so far and I've been looking for hours. I don't have insurance so I can't afford to waste the money going from one to the next -- any ideas?


----------



## Andros

backtonormal said:


> Thank you, Andros. I'll let you know how it works out.
> I'm searching for treatment in Georgia now, West Georgia specifically - nothing so far and I've been looking for hours. I don't have insurance so I can't afford to waste the money going from one to the next -- any ideas?


I and many others are in the same sinking boat. No insurance and no disposible income. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!! Bad bad situation!

Try the Georgia Yahoo Group.
http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/Georgia_Thyroid_Groups/

See if someone there can direct you to the W. Ga. Group. Also, look for a teaching hospital.

This is a mess. I will say a prayer for you.


----------



## backtonormal

That is toooo funny! God is answering your prayers already, I just joined that group before I checked your post! No response from them yet. And I've found the teaching hospitals that are FAR away, searching closer. One way or another, we'll find out if my demise is sooner or hopefully later


----------



## Andros

backtonormal said:


> That is toooo funny! God is answering your prayers already, I just joined that group before I checked your post! No response from them yet. And I've found the teaching hospitals that are FAR away, searching closer. One way or another, we'll find out if my demise is sooner or hopefully later


Whoa!!! Something to think about!! Goodness!!

Please let us know.


----------

